
Canadian cellphone market poised for shakeup as spectrum auction ends - naish
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/07/21/tech-spectrum.html?ref=rss
======
martythemaniak
On a related note, it seems Canadians are indeed far behind when it comes to
celluar phones compared to the rest of the world: only 69% of adults have a
cell phone!
[http://www.reportonbusiness.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080721...](http://www.reportonbusiness.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080721.wrcellphones21/BNStory/Business/home)

Of course, anyone who knows anything about the Canadian wireless industry - a
nasty oligopoly with unheard-of contract lengths and extremely high prices
will not be the least bit surprised by this statistic.

------
run4yourlives
Thank God. Now if only the CRTC would drop those stupid foreign ownership
rules we might actually get service that is reasonable.

